# Bream Flies



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

I am keen to have a go at the bream at Forster with flies. Will be using Gurgler (modified), BMS's,Estuary fly and Wriggler Minnows.

Has any of you salt water flyers got a special bream fly? If so could you put up a photo and the dressing.

Thanks
Rod.


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for that Tryhard. Have a variety of those flies.

Was hoping that someone had an original that they would share.

The weekend is shaping up to be big and thank you for organising it. Look forward to meeting you in a fortnight.

Rod


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

wheres the best place to buy saltwater flies??

I'll be bringing my fly gear to forster but only have freshwater flies - I figure that a couple of the bigger wet flies should be ok for flatties abd bream, but I really have no idea as I've only ever flyfished for trout. I do have a couple of flies that resemble small baitfish (sort of white/silver and about 30mm long) - I reckon they'll be ok.

do most fishing shops carry a selection of flies (i've never looked) or are there specialist shops/websites where I can buy a few?


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

Davey, most decent tackle shops will have some saltwater flies. Or look at http://aussiefly.com.au/ it has lots of fly gear and is online or ebay has a heap. There is also a couple of fly fishing forums that may have links to flies.


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

If you are going to try at first light than try some surface flies like small dalberg diver that you use for bass, They can work realy well before it gets to light. Even some beatle patterns work if you are fishing around overhanging trees.


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Davey G

I am tying up salties for Forster and will be taking some tying gear. I am sure I will have a few you can try   

Rod


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I know its not really fly fishing, but i think it was SBD yesterday that told us about some split sinkers that can be removed easily with pliers, some sort of wedge in the sinker.

Staight away I thought of getting some and using them with the flies you gave me on some bream, will let you know how i go if i can get any before forster.

Cheers dave


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

Occy... I suggest you go out and buy a new fly rod outfit :lol: :lol: that way you can get the correct fly line for the job...... Plus it gives you an excuse to buy new gear.

Justcruising if you after split sinkers I have a heap that are gathering dust let me know if you want some i will post a pic if required.


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

Are you familiar with Muz Wilson's "Fuzzle Buggers"?

Similar to a woolley bugger but made with his Fuzzle Dub, a synthetic translucent stuff. We use Olive ones with a bead head.


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

******, Yes have some Muz Wilson Fuzzles tied along with some BMS's.

Occy , for christs sake do not spend money on fly gear without talking it through with someone who knows what its all about. It will cost you a zyillon dollars if they do not know what they are about. Believe me I have been there.

Rod


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Occy I would be only too happy to help you and anyone else who wanted to learn   

Similarly to tie flies.

Rod


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> And I think you are my man


look out Rod, Paul will ask you to dinner next. :lol: :lol: :lol: (only joking)

Cheers Dave


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

I am mainly a fly fisher too so if you need any advice or flies I'm happy to help anyone.


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks fellas for your help.   

My fly box for the trip presently contains:
Epoxy bream Flies in various colours
Baited breaths in pink. Will probably tie some Chartreuse
clousers in yellow and chartreuse
Bushy Bream Flies
Glow in the dark Minnows
Booby flies. Will tie a few more 
Shrimp pattern (heavy)
Crazy Charlies in various colours
Estuary Lfy (rubber tail) in various colours
Wriggler Minnows in various colours - these can be used surface or sub
Small and large surface poppers -various colours
improved Gurglers in numerous colour combinations. This is my confidence fly on bass

Have i missed anything??? Just kidding

Will be tying some bread flies for mullet and bream and . I have tied some Polar Fibre Minnows but can't lay my hands on them at present.

As you can see, fly tying becomes an addiction, or to me it has.

My problem at Forster, when I decide to have a session with the fly, will be which one to use. Glory be, how did I ever get bitten by the fly bug???

I love it


----------



## SeanAtCrescent (Apr 13, 2007)

Tryhard - can you plse give an idea of water depths generally for Foster and flylines you use/suggest - obviously floater for poppers but otherwise intermediate or sinkers ? What are you preferences ?
ta


----------



## mark5fish (Jun 18, 2009)

Cheers great post.


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

I'd agree, that you won't need the splitshots. I only use sinkers on my flies if I'm trying to get down in 5m> of water with a bit of current. And thats not chasing bream. They will be found in around 2m of water or less around there


----------

